# Looking for Advise on Dust Collection (Baileigh vs Oneida)



## sjm1580 (Aug 28, 2016)

I have been pounding the internet and this site in looking for options for my dust collection system. I will be occupying a portion of my garage of about a 15' x 24' space and am looking for a quality system (I hate buying things twice). I will air condition the space in the summer (southwest Florida) and will run a miter saw, table saw, jointer, planer, band saw and drill press when my shop is fully put together (mainly one machine at a time).

After all of my research these two systems seem to stand out, the Baileigh Cylclone DC-600C or the Oneida Mini Gorilla, and I was hoping to get some advice as to which one or others I should look at. I am gravitating towards a cyclone system for efficiency. I like these two for the canister removal and them being portable which is important in my shop. I like the Baileigh because of the lower db sound rating, but can't find any reviews on this model, as it is new. I have read good things about the Oneida systems as well.

http://www.baileigh.com/cyclone-dust-collector-dc-600c

http://www.oneida-air.com/inventory.asp?CatId={B75F8739-54DE-47CA-A8FE-4FE9AEFDCC1C}

Should I get the Baileigh Cylclone DC-600C or the Oneida Mini Gorilla or are there others that I should consider. Ohh, both are 1.5 hp and 110v, I have 220 in my shop but I would prefer staying with 110 if I can get away with it as I am limited in that regard.

As always, thanks for the help!

Steve


----------



## jeffreysmith300 (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know anything specific about these 2 machines but on first glance I would think the Oneida wold be more efficient since it has a longer, narrow funnel. This design should be more efficient - more dust/chips will end up in the the dust collector bin instead of the filter bag.

I have a similar grizzly (G0440) and i've filled up the dust bin a few dozen times and never had to change the bag on the end of the filter yet. so far there's less then a pint of fine dust there.

if you want to stick with 110v and are concerned about the noise, they have a possible solution (few others there too):

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Ult...HEP?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


good luck!


----------



## Highwheel1 (Jan 18, 2017)

It appears that the mechanics of the two dust collectors is close and both would pull about the same CFM. 


Another factor to consider is the cartridge. You mentioned you are going to air condition your shop and therefore have a closed room. The Oneida has a filter cartridge that goes down to .3 microns. The smaller particles are the bad guys as far as your respiratory system is concerned and .3 is about as good as it gets. The Baileigh does not give a figure for this on their website. If you want clean air I would call and ask what the specifications are for their filter. Most cartridges are not as good as the Oneida.


----------

